# Lake erie?



## Buckeyeguyty93

Ideas on if it would be possible/safe to kayak fish out by all the perch jerkers?

Obviousally id be wearing a life jacket, i think the only issue would be paddling out once anchored in i think id be good to go.

ideas/thoughts?


----------



## DC9781

First thought is don't go alone... Second is to get with another kayak fisherman who has been on Erie before. It sounds like a great time provided the conditions are right.


----------



## crittergitter

A flag to increase your visibility would be a good idea as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer

crittergitter said:


> A flag to increase your visibility would be a good idea as well.


+1........... And make sure you have an air horn


----------



## silverbullet

Yes, yes it is. Just go in with another, a flag is a great idea and pick your days. Ive done it and man the looks u get. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway

one more thing to think about when anchored. When I paddled out to some of the artifical reefs on the alantic, the waves would almost swam the boat if the anchor gets caught on something really good. At some point your rope will go tight, and if the bottom isnt giving, the only place to give is having your boat smash through the wave rather than ride over it. 

Granted this is Erie, but a nice size boat flying by to close( which they always seem to do) may cause the same effect. 

Other than that, a flag, comfy PFD, and a nice seat should make for a good day!


----------



## dasmopar

I've been getting ready to go out and harvest some perch myself. I'm in the toledo area and need a fishing buddy for the lake. If your near by and want to hook up let me know. 

While on the lake I fly a flag and wear bright colors that contrast the water color and my 16' yellow OK helps too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bobcatfisher

I have been interested in this too. Would love to spend some time on the lake. Safety would be a concern, but, the more the merrier in this this type of situation. I am in Columbus. Has anyone tried kayaking out of the port Clinton area? Smallies, walleye, or perch. I'd be up for it. 
-Greg 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

I just spent 4 days on south bass island bass fishing from my kayak. It was a great time and can't wait to do it again!



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

crittergitter said:


> A flag to increase your visibility would be a good idea as well.


Good Point.
Everyone wants to know what safety gear we need to be legal, sometimes its more about what we could have to be smart and safe.


----------



## backlashed

crittergitter said:


> A flag to increase your visibility would be a good idea as well.


We need a thumbs up icon!

Be aware of the freighters too. Early June there was a post from a perch fisherman about a freighter plodding through a pack of boats anchored and fishing. The freighter was well out of the marked channel. Those that responded indicated that this wasn't an unusual thing.

A group would be a blast though.


----------



## crittergitter

My uncle was a charter boat captain, and I worked about 5 or 6 summers as his first mate. He had a 30 foot Sportscraft. It was hard to see small vessels while under power so a kayak would be easy to completely miss. It sounds strange, but when your line of sight is on the horizon it's easy to not see a paddle craft. A bright yak and a flag would definitely increase your visibility. 

Also as a FYI - Bright Orange and Red are probably the most visible colors. Blue can blend with the sky, green can blend with the water or a dark sky, and yellow can get washed out in bright sun conditions with a lot of reflection off the water.

When it comes to safety, do what is smart and keeps you alive and well rather than the minimum required by law.


----------



## Labtech8

I would be interested in this trip as well. I'm coming from the dayton area and haven't fished Erie in over 20 years. Anyone want to try to do this Friday (7/12) or Saturday (7/13). A group outing would be fun and someone who knows whats going on would be even better.


----------



## dasmopar

Labtech8 said:


> I would be interested in this trip as well. I'm coming from the dayton area and haven't fished Erie in over 20 years. Anyone want to try to do this Friday (7/12) or Saturday (7/13). A group outing would be fun and someone who knows whats going on would be even better.


I work friday. Saturday is the lighthouse festival at maumee bay state park. I was making plans to paddle out to the harbor lighthouse but a group of kayakers perch fishing could supersede that... I live in oregon and paddle the western basin of lake erie weekly. I'm sure we can find perch! They are not that tough to find.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

How far do you have to paddle out to get into some perch? My wife has been asking me to bring home perch for a few years, but I didn't know anyone with a power boat to take me out there. Since I got the yak last year, I've been really wanting to get out on Erie. I just don't know where to go and don't want to go out alone.

If a group outing comes together, I'm off work on Sundays.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Labtech8

Sounds like we could be getting a trip together!


----------



## dasmopar

Jmsteele187 said:


> How far do you have to paddle out to get into some perch? My wife has been asking me to bring home perch for a few years, but I didn't know anyone with a power boat to take me out there. Since I got the yak last year, I've been really wanting to get out on Erie. I just don't know where to go and don't want to go out alone.
> 
> If a group outing comes together, I'm off work on Sundays.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The water intake is a traditional perch jot spot and that's 1.5 miles off shore. I've caught them as close as a half mile off shore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

dasmopar said:


> The water intake is a traditional perch jot spot and that's 1.5 miles off shore. I've caught them as close as a half mile off shore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Is the inlet the thing I see out in the lake, while standing on the pier at Metzger marsh?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Yup. Big round building out in the lake

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## floater99

I seen a group of Kayakers today,they paddled past us out of cuyahoga to the crib.Big lake for a small paddle boat IMO.


----------



## Jmsteele187

floater99 said:


> I seen a group of Kayakers today,they paddled past us out of cuyahoga to the crib.Big lake for a small paddle boat IMO.


People go out in the ocean all the time in kayaks. It's the same thing, except Erie is much smaller.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Your right! Wind is more a factor when it comes to getting back to the launch point than waves imo. I give the lake respect but I don't fear it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

Where's the best place to head out to the intake from? If we can get an outing together on a Sunday, I'd be game. We just need the weather to cooperate.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Jmsteele187 said:


> Where's the best place to head out to the intake from? If we can get an outing together on a Sunday, I'd be game. We just need the weather to cooperate.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There is a free state funded ramp right near meinke marina. This puts you as close to the intake as you can ask for.
The little grey dot in the top right corner is the intake. 

I'm excited about this topic and will do what I can to make it if you guys want to go!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

Sunday works for me. Just need to know an address for navigation(vehicle) and a time to meet! Closest/best bait store in the area would be helpful as well.


----------



## BassMaster19

i would be interested in taking my new Cuda out on lake erie as well. Weekends work best for me. Im subscribed to this thread!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I have fished Erie several times. Check the boating regs for safety equipment. I carry a flag with light and bright color clothing and have always felt safe. Perchin you will need a good anchor with long enough rope.

I would be interested for a Friday or Saturday trip but need to know soon to rearange my schedule. I would be coming from the Lima area if anyone wants to share the ride.


----------



## dasmopar

Now we are making some progress. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

dasmopar said:


> Now we are making some progress.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think we have 3-4 kayaks ready to go. Now we need to set up day and time to get this going. I'll be traveling about 2 1/2 hours to get to the lake. Saturday or Sunday around daybreak, don't want to exclude anyone but at the same time the more kayaks the better. Lets get this going I'm ready to fish.


----------



## Jmsteele187

A Saturday could work for me as well. I just need to know about 2 weeks in advance, so I can take the day off work.

If at all possible, a trip planned just after the 10th or 25th of the month work out best for me. (Those are my paydays). What about the 14th, 27th or the 28th?

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullet

This sounds like a great idea. If I'm off work ill join ya guys.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zero410

i would b interested in joining in also.


----------



## dasmopar

Well lets lock in a date then. After this weekend I think I'm free. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

I was hoping for this Sunday. Already cleared it with the better half.( I think she will just be happy with me leaving her alone for a day)


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'm good for Sunday. I mentioned perch to the wife and she said "get on it". Does anyone know of a bait shop near by to pick up some minnows and maybe be a meeting place?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

There is a bait shop right down the street from the ramp. They have a good sized parking lot also. We can either there or at the ramp. We could even meet some place on rt-2 to make it easier for you guys not familiar with the area. I can make sunday work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

Meeting up someplace off of rt 2 might not be that bad of an idea. I myself am not very familiar with that area and would probably need an address or something to plug into the GPS.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

So pumped i started this thread and it has really taken off, i have the simplest of gear for my yak atm :\
Working on getting a sot, but would absolutely love to make this happen!


----------



## dasmopar

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> So pumped i started this thread and it has really taken off, i have the simplest of gear for my yak atm :\
> Working on getting a sot, but would absolutely love to make this happen!


Oh its happening. Just need to sort out the details. Maybe we can all meet at DG's ice cream? 

http://www.dgs-icecream.com/contact.php

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Sounds awesome just let all of us know!


----------



## Jmsteele187

dasmopar said:


> Oh its happening. Just need to sort out the details. Maybe we can all meet at DG's ice cream?
> 
> http://www.dgs-icecream.com/contact.php
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I do know where that ice cream shop is. I've passed it going out to the marsh. I also remember a big gas station that looked like a repurposed barn in that same area. Just another option for a meeting place. 
The morning works best for me, what time were y'all thinking of meeting up?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

I'm 15 minutes away from any place we want to meet at. You guys are traveling so you guys tell me what time!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

How does 7 - 7:30am sound to everyone?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Thats fine by me. I'm free whatever time. 

I do need a fish basket though. Stopped in the ole meijers tonight and found nothing. Who sells these things? I've never owned one before so is there anything that I should know before making a purchase? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

7:30 works for me.


----------



## Jmsteele187

dasmopar said:


> Thats fine by me. I'm free whatever time.
> 
> I do need a fish basket though. Stopped in the ole meijers tonight and found nothing. Who sells these things? I've never owned one before so is there anything that I should know before making a purchase?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


As far as I know, most fish baskets are created equally. Meijer used to carry them, but since they rearranged everything they may have found a new home. The one near me has them down an isle with tackle boxes and nets, separated from the rest of the fishing stuff. You should also be able to find them at Walmart or BPS. I'm either going to use a stringer, or figure out how to secure a styrofoam cooler to my yak.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

I just took a look at some Lake Erie fishing reports and the outlook is pretty good. As of yesterday they were catching them out by the intake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

The intake you can almost always catch them there. Some times you tear em up and other times you can spend hours out there to get 20 but I've never been skunked out there. On a bad day you catch a lot of drum, white bass and you have to sort through them to get a limit. With that said I only fish for petch a few times a year.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly

Wish I had that day off work. Just got back from the U.P. of Mich for 2wks.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Stuhly said:


> Wish I had that day off work. Just got back from the U.P. of Mich for 2wks.


I bet the U.P. has some nice floats.

I'm excited for Sunday!!! Since its been probably 20 years since I was perch fishing, how am I going to need to rig up? Just a perch/crappie rig, or jigs?

Who all is going? It seems like we have 3 definites so far.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Love to but im in the vermillion area with a car, no way to really bring the yak out there :\


----------



## Jmsteele187

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Love to but im in the vermillion area with a car, no way to really bring the yak out there :\


Strap it on top and come on out. I drive a ford Taurus with a naked roof, and I get around just fine. It would only take about an hour or so to get to the meeting place, you can jump right onto Rt. 2 and head west.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stex1220

I have to say good luck guys watch your back side. I have been going out of Anchor Point/Meinke Marina for a few yrs now on a boat the intake isn't far from there. Most people go flying by the intake so the wake waves can build big. I'm thinking by the time they do see you it's already going to be a good size wave from their wake. That's just from the people who care to slow down.


----------



## dasmopar

We'll be alright. We'll pick a spot a little off the beaten path.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

If anyone wants to try some largemouth fishing bring a rod. Sometimes they stack up on a spot we are going to paddle right past.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

Is it worth dragging a crankbait behind the kayak on the trip out/in. Sort of a slower trolling setup? I usually try to drag one for that just in case bite. Just not sure if I have any deep divers in the box. My normal "deep" crankbaits are 7-10'.


----------



## dasmopar

I think we are going to head out to 10' and start perch jerking. If you wanted to troll on the way out there I'd guess you'll turn something up. There is a rock wall that I always make a few cast at and on some days its pretty good bass fishing. I use a spinnerbait, or a lipless crank.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

So far I'm coming for sure.
My kayak buddy Ted is coming.
A kayak buddy from work is coming also. He is from mi though.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

I was debating on weather or not to take a third rod for bass. I don't think I want to take my crate with all of my bass gear in it, but I'll probably put together a small box with a few go to baits.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Jmsteele187 said:


> Strap it on top and come on out. I drive a ford Taurus with a naked roof, and I get around just fine. It would only take about an hour or so to get to the meeting place, you can jump right onto Rt. 2 and head west.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How do you strap it on? Bungees? And i have a brand new car, not trying to scratch it all up!


----------



## Jmsteele187

I found a cheap rack system at Walmart for $30, that straps right on top of the car. I added some pipe insulation (you can also use a pool noodle), put the kayak on it and strap it down with cam straps. You could also have a Thule or Yakima rack installed on top of your car. If you plan on doing much kayaking though, you're going to need a way to transport it and on the roof of your car is the easiest solution.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hanmanjr

I've been reading this thread & am interested in seeing how it will turn out. I'm down in Central Ohio but grew up fishing on Lake Erie outside of Cleveland. I can't wait to take out my Tarpons out on Lake Erie. I have even found myself looking at the weather to see if I can talk myself into a 2+ hour drive up. I know they'll be fine on Lake Erie b/c I've been out on the Atlantic in them without any issue. I do like the idea of going in a group for visibility. I do know not to take Lake Erie or its boaters/freighters lightly. 

After reading posts in the Lake Erie forum, I was curious to hear how you guys plan to bring out minnows. The thread that made me think about it was this one: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=235263 .

I've never fished dead/frozen minnows but it sounds like it works for perch. I occasionally bring out the minnow bucket for early season crappie but it is a pain b/c it is older than I am (35+ years) & metal so it weighs down the kayak. Frozen/dead minnows for perch sounds perfect for kayaks.


----------



## Jmsteele187

hanmanjr said:


> I've never fished dead/frozen minnows but it sounds like it works for perch. I occasionally bring out the minnow bucket for early season crappie but it is a pain b/c it is older than I am (35+ years) & metal so it weighs down the kayak. Frozen/dead minnows for perch sounds perfect for kayaks.


I was thinking about that. I'll probably bring my minnow bucket (plastic) and keep it in my cooler for the paddle out. If I have any left ill probably freeze them for next time.

Can't wait!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Labtech8

I use a two step approach for baits. I have a nice size cooler behind my crate that will keep minnows cool and in lots of water, then i transfer some to a smaller foam minnow bucket that sits betwwen my legs for on hand bait. If needed a battery powered bubbler can be put in cooler. When finished if bait left over it goes in small bucket and catch (if any) goes in cooler for paddle back home.


----------



## dasmopar

hanmanjr said:


> I've been reading this thread & am interested in seeing how it will turn out. I'm down in Central Ohio but grew up fishing on Lake Erie outside of Cleveland. I can't wait to take out my Tarpons out on Lake Erie. I have even found myself looking at the weather to see if I can talk myself into a 2+ hour drive up. I know they'll be fine on Lake Erie b/c I've been out on the Atlantic in them without any issue. I do like the idea of going in a group for visibility. I do know not to take Lake Erie or its boaters/freighters lightly.
> 
> After reading posts in the Lake Erie forum, I was curious to hear how you guys plan to bring out minnows. The thread that made me think about it was this one: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=235263 .
> 
> I've never fished dead/frozen minnows but it sounds like it works for perch. I occasionally bring out the minnow bucket for early season crappie but it is a pain b/c it is older than I am (35+ years) & metal so it weighs down the kayak. Frozen/dead minnows for perch sounds perfect for kayaks.


Come on up! 2 - 3mph wind is the forecast for sunday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

dasmopar said:


> Oh its happening. Just need to sort out the details. Maybe we can all meet at DG's ice cream?
> 
> http://www.dgs-icecream.com/contact.php
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Physical address. 10609 Jerusalem Rd. Curtice Oh.
Meeting time 0700-0730.

Anything missing?


----------



## Jmsteele187

Labtech8 said:


> Physical address. 10609 Jerusalem Rd. Curtice Oh.
> Meeting time 0700-0730.
> 
> Anything missing?


If that's the address to the ice cream shop, I think that's it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobcatfisher

I'm in Columbus and would be interested in coming as well. What time do you think we would be off the lake?i ask because I have to be back in Columbus by 6. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

Bobcatfisher said:


> I'm in Columbus and would be interested in coming as well. What time do you think we would be off the lake?i ask because I have to be back in Columbus by 6.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think you would have plenty of time to get back to Cbus.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Back by noon or 1? Ideally we'd only need 40 min of fishing time to get our 40 fish each and head back in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zero410

well im dissappointed to say im not going to be able to make it sunday.i got forced to work all weekend maybe the next time.good luck the forecast looks great for sunday.


----------



## silverbullet

I'm dropping out. Gonna have to stick closer to home for a lunch with the kids and grandson. Gonna head out off vermilion for eyes early instead. Good luck guys and slay em.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hanmanjr

dasmopar said:


> Come on up! 2 - 3mph wind is the forecast for sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm seriously thinking about it. A 3:30 AM start should get me from Columbus to the ice cream shop around 6:30 or 6:45 AM.


----------



## dasmopar

hanmanjr said:


> I'm seriously thinking about it. A 3:30 AM start should get me from Columbus to the ice cream shop around 6:30 or 6:45 AM.


Great! So we are shooting for 7am meeting time at dg's ice cream. Its now locked in stone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

So 7am now, not 7:30? See you all then, can't wait!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Trailer is done! I'm totally pumped up for this whole weekend! Tomorrow we are paddling out to the lighthouse. I hope to score a few bass out there for some icing on the cake.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bobcatfisher

Ok. So perch fishing? Do I need spreaders or something like that? Sadly my perch fishing experience isn't that great. My only real Lake Erie fishing happens in feb and January for walleyes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hanmanjr

Looks like I will be making the trip up. I'll PM you to exchange cell #s if that's okay just in case something comes up. Wouldn't want to hold up the group.


----------



## hanmanjr

It is always preference. Spreaders traditionally work. Crappie rigs too. You can rig a double hook (Google perch double rig) as well. Some folks jig spoons. When I used to go out off of Cleveland, some days crappie rig outfished spoons, other times not. I need to check my boxes tonight. I may be forced just to use crappie rigs, unless there are spoons at the bait shop.


----------



## hanmanjr

Which makes me think, I will be able to pick up shiners in the AM after we meet up, right? I am not familiar with the area bait shops. Just want to get my ducks in order. I will be bringing up some cranks to troll if the opportunity presents. Also, considering tossing out a Tiny Teaser with a nightcrawler & dragging it while I work for perch. How deep will it be where we're at? Gotta check my sinker supply. (Can you tell I'm working on my check list?)


----------



## Labtech8

I've been going over everything myself. A few spreaders, a few cranks. Getting anchor trolley set up. Just getting ready for the am.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'll be using perch/crappie rigs, or whatever you want to call them. I've never used a spreader, but might pick one up if the price is right (things are kinda tight right now). 

We will be stopping at a bait shop after we meet up at DG's, Dasmopar says there's one right down the road from the put in. I'll also be trying some gulp alive minnows as well. They work better than live bait for panfish, so we'll see how they fair for perch.

I've been working on a list too. It'll be a mad dash tonight, after I get off work, to get everything packed up. I think I've got everything ready, I just need it in the car. That way all I have to do in the morning is throw the kayak on the roof and drive.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Here is what I know. West of little cedar point had much better water clarity today. I did see one boat perch fishing in front of mbsp but I don't know if they where catching anything. East of little cedar point was rolling three to four footers at us with a few five footers mixed in. If the wind doesn't lay down or change direction we might be going out of mbsp instead. 

Perch spreaders work good and have since I was knee high to a grass hopper. Crappie rigs will also work. I think I have one or two of each and plan to rig one rod with a spreader and another with a crappie rig. My plan is to just buy minnows and put them in a small lunch cooler on ice. I've never noticed dead or alive minnows out fishing the other. I figure dead minnows are easier to manage on a kayak vs a bucket of water. 

Keith I got your number and sent you a text.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

I offer you a picture from the lighthouse today! They planned on having a shuttle boat running folks to the lighthouse today since its the lighthouse festival this weekend. They cancled the shuttle boat due to the lake being to rough. Bunch of sissies! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

Despite going for a swim and losing a rod, it was a good time. I just wish I could have caught more perch. I did get a pretty wicked sunburn though and I even used sunblock a couple of times. We'll have to try again after we get heavier anchors, and rod floats.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Speaking of...... I got mine!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

Wow, I have all the stuff to make those. I'll have to put some together. Oh wait... I'm pretty sure I lost my pack of zip ties too. I'll have to buy more before I take the kayak out again. I also lost a Plano box, I'm thinking it may have had a bunch of crank baits in it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader

How did you guys do today? I would of liked to go but my wife threatened me with divorce if I went out on Erie with a kayak. IDK what the big deal would be Ive only had 1 near death experience and survived fine...I guess her dad also lost a boat out erie as well, but he is still at it.


----------



## Labtech8

Just finished cleaning fish from todays trip. 26 perch total, with 5 over 11 inches and a few see through filets. Overall I had a wonderful time.


----------



## dasmopar

I bought some minnows and ice. Still had a good time. Looking forward to the next time!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

I need to find better sunscreen for next time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet

So jealous! Hopefully I am free next time. 

JM......what happened?


----------



## hanmanjr

Labtech8 said:


> Just finished cleaning fish from todays trip. 26 perch total, with 5 over 11 inches and a few see through filets. Overall I had a wonderful time.


You know what? We also had TWO Fish Ohio Freshwater Drums -- 22" is the qualifying length! Here's my 27.5" "beauty". 

[URL=http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/hanmanjr1/media/032_zps8fbd874a.jpg.html][/URL]

I had a blast today. Just finished up grilling up the walleye. It ended up measuring 19". Good eating!


----------



## hanmanjr




----------



## Jmsteele187

I was reaching for a crank bait that hanmanjr tossed to me, a wave hit and I went in. I lost a rod and some other gear. I suppose it could have been real bad if I had gone alone and didn't have these guys around to help me out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

I'm in the marsh right now all alone, well excluding the boogie man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

You have far more energy than I do. I'm whooped.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

Trying to make myself feel better about that poor day on erie. Its working. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zero410

good job guys wish i could have been with you instead of at work maybe next time.looked a little rough judging by the pictures.


----------



## silverbullet

Looked like a nice turn out with the bumpy water. Gonna try and hit the next one.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

hanmanjr said:


> You know what? We also had TWO Fish Ohio Freshwater Drums -- 22" is the qualifying length! Here's my 27.5" "beauty".
> 
> [URL=http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/hanmanjr1/media/032_zps8fbd874a.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> I had a blast today. Just finished up grilling up the walleye. It ended up measuring 19". Good eating!


Nothing like catching a FISH OHIO Drum out of the kayak on light rods!


----------



## backlashed

Looks like you all had a great time out there, congrats on the drum and that walleye. I wish I lived closer to Erie.

JMSteele, I use rod floats, they are a PITA, but I use them. I also use rod leashes, another PITA. I guess the alternative is a new, cheap combo every year and take your chances.


----------



## Jmsteele187

backlashed said:


> Looks like you all had a great time out there, congrats on the drum and that walleye. I wish I lived closer to Erie.
> 
> JMSteele, I use rod floats, they are a PITA, but I use them. I also use rod leashes, another PITA. I guess the alternative is a new, cheap combo every year and take your chances.


Yeah, I'm going to have to make some up. I'm also thinking about rod leashes that will let me use the rod while the leash is on it. I have two rod leashes on the yak, but they are very short.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hanmanjr

A quick clip I shot with my phone. Sorry about the smudge.


----------



## dasmopar

Jmsteele187 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to make some up. I'm also thinking about rod leashes that will let me use the rod while the leash is on it. I have two rod leashes on the yak, but they are very short.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds like more stuff to get tangled up in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

hanmanjr said:


> A quick clip I shot with my phone. Sorry about the smudge.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY6wdNmRe0w


Fear the beard! I saw you taking that video, I wondered what you where doing. Now its so obvious. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

This is the smaller fish ohio drum that was caught. It was only 24 1/2"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

Should we start a new thread for lake erie the sequel? We could fish the river too?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

dasmopar said:


> Should we start a new thread for lake erie the sequel? We could fish the river too?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm down to fish the river, maybe for flathead and smallmouth?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

I've never caught a flathead. Sign me up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

So when are we going to have Lake Erie perch run #2?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

I'm game. Although I'm on a blue gill kick right now.

I'm free this weekend!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

I'm game for a second trip.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kparrott154

I'd love to go, but I don't think my sit in kayak would be wise to go out on Erie in.


----------



## backlashed

dasmopar said:


> Should we start a new thread for lake erie the sequel? We could fish the river too?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Naw, keep this one alive, like the CJ Brown Res mega thread.


----------



## Jmsteele187

dasmopar said:


> I'm game. Although I'm on a blue gill kick right now.
> 
> I'm free this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Does the 11th work? I'm not sure if this weekend will workout for me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullet

Parrot...sure it would. Ive got a sit in. My buddies both have sit ins. One just upgraded to a 14 sot. Ive gone in mine for 3 yrs now. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

kparrott154 said:


> I'd love to go, but I don't think my sit in kayak would be wise to go out on Erie in.


You got a splash skirt for it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allwayzfishin

Gentleman, you guys are the sh!t...simply awesome. Havent been out in the yak since i hit that ski last month. Gonna get out this week for sure. Let me know the next erie trip. Think my ok 11ft trident would be safe there??


----------



## dasmopar

Yup!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allwayzfishin

Whoohooo, sign me up! hahaha

Whens the next trip? Gotta work 8/12hr days coming up on the 5th.


----------



## dasmopar

I'm game for this weekend

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

This Sunday is good for me as well as the 11th. Just need to know so I can prepare.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daduru

Where do you guys launch at?


----------



## dasmopar

Last time we used a public boat ramp near butch and dennys bait shop. Its off anchor point rd.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'm pretty sure I'll be too broke to make it this weekend. Hopefully things will work out for the 11th.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hanmanjr

I'm eyeballing the weather. I may be in for either weekend.


----------



## dasmopar

Well it sounds like next weekend works better for most. I'm open to fishing both weekends though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hanmanjr

I may still be willing to come up this Sunday. I'm interested in launching out of Cranberry Creek. Sounds like some walleye limits have been caught this week. I'd like to troll cranks & from what I read, fishing grounds start not far from the break wall. Just watching forecast. 1-3s are good.

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

hanmanjr said:


> I may still be willing to come up this Sunday. I'm interested in launching out of Cranberry Creek. Sounds like some walleye limits have been caught this week. I'd like to troll cranks & from what I read, fishing grounds start not far from the break wall. Just watching forecast. 1-3s are good.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hmm.... I'm not sure where cranberry creek is but I'd like to get me some eyes! How deep are they trolling? I'll have to make a run to bps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## silverbullet

The eyes are between 15 and 35 fow varies a little day by day. Ive done pretty good this year with a half dozen trips out there. Ive been trolling rr but have heard harness's and hot n tots have been good too. Was gonna try this evening but a few storms kept me home.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hanmanjr

dasmopar said:


> Hmm.... I'm not sure where cranberry creek is but I'd like to get me some eyes! How deep are they trolling? I'll have to make a run to bps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


From what I read, no need for BPS. by all accounts, the owners at Cranberry are top notch & have a wide variety/huge selection of cranks. Everything I read raves about them being helpful. I'm willing to check it out. Google it. There's a forum that they have to confirm you but I've read some good reports.

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hanmanjr

CC is in between Huron & Vermilion. 15-30 ft water. Relatively close to shore -like 1/2 mile to 2 mile out. Sounds like perch can be there too. Maybe not always but that's true for most places.

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

hanmanjr said:


> CC is in between Huron & Vermilion. 15-30 ft water. Relatively close to shore -like 1/2 mile to 2 mile out. Sounds like perch can be there too. Maybe not always but that's true for most places.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'd have to take a rain check on that trip. Just to far of a drive for my budget right now. My wife being off work this spring and summer has put a real damper on my season so far.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobcatfisher

I will be able to make the trip up from Columbus on Sunday the 11th. Would love to find some eye or perch. I don't have gear for perch however. What would I need? Some spreaders or something?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

Spreaders or perch rigs will work.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Labtech8

One thing that is needed is a Good anchoring system. If you aren't staying in one spot its hard to catch the perch.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

Labtech8 said:


> One thing that is needed is a Good anchoring system. If you aren't staying in one spot its hard to catch the perch.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1 Yeah, the 1.5lb anchor thar came with my kayak definitely didn't work out there. I'm going to try and pick another one up this weekend. What were you using out there, a 3lb'er?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Labtech8

I used 3.5 pound grapple with 75-100' of line and then a good shock cord for attachment. That way there is some give and take 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

Labtech8 said:


> I used 3.5 pound grapple with 75-100' of line and then a good shock cord for attachment. That way there is some give and take
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Shock cord might be the key ingredient! I never thought about trying that before.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8

I'm up for Sunday. Just need to know where, when, and what to rig for. I stole my anchor system from YouTube and then modified it a bit. The last trip was its maiden voyage. It seemed to hold pretty well in the 1-3's we were fishing in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

Labtech8 said:


> I'm up for Sunday. Just need to know where, when, and what to rig for. I stole my anchor system from YouTube and then modified it a bit. The last trip was its maiden voyage. It seemed to hold pretty well in the 1-3's we were fishing in.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Considering you were the only one of us to be able to stay in one spot, I'd say it worked pretty well. I'll have to look around YouTube for some rigging ideas.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allwayzfishin

This is the Bruce Claw anchor......so far it held my position in all bodies of water in some pretty stiff wind. I paid like 25 bucks for the complete kit at gander.

Super light weight and easy to deploy. It has a breakaway feature that will eliminate hangups so you dont have to cut the anchor line


----------



## Jmsteele187

allwayzfishin said:


> This is the Bruce Claw anchor......so far it held my position in all bodies of water in some pretty stiff wind. I paid like 25 bucks for the complete kit at gander.
> 
> Super light weight and easy to deploy. It has a breakaway feature that will eliminate hangups so you dont have to cut the anchor line


Those do look like a great anchor, but most typical kayak anchors can be rigged to break away like the Bruce claw.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

allwayzfishin said:


> This is the Bruce Claw anchor......so far it held my position in all bodies of water in some pretty stiff wind. I paid like 25 bucks for the complete kit at gander.
> 
> Super light weight and easy to deploy. It has a breakaway feature that will eliminate hangups so you dont have to cut the anchor line


Those do look like a great anchor, but most typical kayak anchors can be rigged to break away like the Bruce claw.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Labtech8

I also fish slot of streams and rivers, Bruce claw works best in mud or sand. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

Well, I'm out for the 11th. I'll be headed to Indiana on Sunday instead. Hopefully I'll be able to get on some bass and gills on Barton lake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar

I'm still in for this weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PARK92

You guys should've been out there yesterday. It was like glass all the way out to the intake.


----------



## Jmsteele187

dasmopar said:


> I'm still in for this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a mighty nice cat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMagill

Here's a nice walleye I picked up off of Kelley's Island a few weeks ago...


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yaked out to my favorite hang on erie today, boats were out in full force. the lil yak handled the waves great. i would never use a sit in yak on erie as i took quite a few over the bow. still had a wonderful time. caught some sheep and a few lm bass along the way


----------



## diesel11679

allwayzfishin: Is that the OK Trident 11' Been wanting to go out on Erie in mine. I'm a little concerned that 11' is a bit small.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hey bud..dont worry about anything in this yak while on erie. I had zero problems. Gear stayed dry and it was a stabile ride thru the breakwalls with steady 3ftrs. Im pretty pleased with its capabilities. Steelhead are in at the mouths so ill be focusing on these and smallies till bow season starts. Get out there and get hooked up with some erie slobs. Keep in mind too the walleye night bite will be kicking off soon too


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Allwayz, several of us yakers are coming up to Erie on Thursday the 26th for Eyes and Perch. Have you heard any good bites around Huron/Cranberry or Vermillion area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dasmopar

I was at kelleys island last weekend for the annual poker paddle. We showed up friday around 5pm only to be greated by big seas. NOAA forcast was showing 4 to 6 footers near shore. Needless to say I didn't get much fishing in on friday. I did however get to go play in the surf since the waves where crashing in on the beach right infront of the camp grounds.















I almost fell off as you can see in the one picture and I had to go for a handle grab but that was the worst of it. 

Sat. We gathered on the beach at 9am for the poker run meeting. The lake had calmed herself down over night lucky for us. 75 kayaks showed up this year which was half of last years turnout. Everyone seemed to think the big wind kept a lot of folks at home this year.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

Saturday morning sunrise. 

After the meeting we set out for our trip around the island which is roughly 12miles. We had 4 stops where we would pick up a card and then our last card is given to us at the finish. 

Here is a picture from the last stop.








Pretty much everyone won something. I came in with a pair of kings and was rewarded with a hand bildge pump for my kayak.

After we ate our lunch I headed back out to try some fishing. The water was still pretty murky but I was able to find one largie that was willing to bite. I only fished for about a hour and figured I'd hit it hard in the morning.

Sunday morning the water was flat and the clarity was much better!







Sunday morning sunrise.

I got hooked up with a good smallie right off the bat but lost him at the boat.... I did end up with 4 smallies, a handful of largies, 3 drum, and one white bass in about 3hrs. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasmopar

Sorry for all the post but it wouldn't let me make just one big post. It was a awesome weekend though and I suggest everyone make the trip next year!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

